# Was this your wife?



## Darin (Apr 27, 2009)

Not a joke-- see what she did to her car below

This Blonde Ran Over A Mattress On The Highway
And Decided Not To Worry And Kept Driving.

The Ensuing Jumble Finally Whipped Around Enough to
Tear A Hole In The Fuel Tank.

The Subsequent Lack Of Fuel Is What Finally
Brought Her Vehicle To Its Knees.

She Had Still Managed To Drive 30 More Miles
With A 60 Pound Tangle of Stuff Wrapped
Around Her Driveshaft.

She Had It Towed To Her Dealership And Complained
That The Vehicle Had A "Sort Of Shimmy"
When She Was Driving At High Speeds.


Below Are The Photos Of What They
Found At Her Dealership.

The Last Photo Is By Far The Best.

"Sort Of A Shimmy" I'll Bet It Did!


----------



## KD57 (Apr 27, 2009)

That's unreal. :jawdrop:


----------



## nilzlofgren (Apr 27, 2009)

You wouldn't believe how many times that happens at the landfill. Guys back their trucks too far into the trash, and pull up mattresses. than, proceed to rip all their airlines off, when they try to spin the mattresses out.


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks like art to me. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TDunk (Apr 27, 2009)

A couple wheel weights clamped to a drive shaft causes a shimmy. That had to be vibrating like no-ones business.


----------



## Happyjack (Apr 27, 2009)

That is something my Wife would do. That last picture is really funny. I bet they are all saying, "nope not my job!" What a Cluster F.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thats everyones wife right there , there all capable of some level of stupity..But who am I kidding so am I....


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 27, 2009)

wow:jawdrop: tom trees


----------



## ms310 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Wtf*

X2


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 27, 2009)

Happyjack said:


> ...I bet they are all saying, "nope not my job!"



:agree2:


.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 27, 2009)

LOL, I see mess like that everyday.:hmm3grin2orange: Had a leaking fuel tank come in awhile ago, lady said she thought her car would clear the turtle in the road. Up on the lift, half a turtle shell wedged in the tank.:biggrinbounce2: People do funny stuff to vehicles, women and men both.


----------



## rngrchad (Apr 27, 2009)

nilzlofgren said:


> You wouldn't believe how many times that happens at the landfill. Guys back their trucks too far into the trash, and pull up mattresses. than, proceed to rip all their airlines off, when they try to spin the mattresses out.



You operate equipment(packer/dozer/tipper) or drive a transfer tractor trailer....or roll off?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 27, 2009)

Man, that feels good. I can honestly say, no way would my wife do something that stupid.

I can't understand how some guys can stand the idiots they married. Glad I got one with a functional brain.


----------



## windthrown (Apr 27, 2009)

Yah, my 'brainey' ex was a brunette. She only blew up the Kubota becasue she did not shake out the radiator filters and did not look at the temp gauge. :bang:

Only cost $2 grand... 

She also ran over a 'rock' in her Volvo and split the engine pan. I found oil all over the garage floor, and asked her when she had been that day. :bang:

Only cost $600...


----------



## willsaw4beer (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh my, what a mess.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 27, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Man, that feels good. I can honestly say, no way would my wife do something that stupid.
> 
> I can't understand how some guys can stand the idiots they married. Glad I got one with a functional brain.



Yup I agree my wife is not stupid either kinda makes listening easier!


----------



## tree md (Apr 27, 2009)

I went into the shop one morning and on my way in I saw one of the guy's wife sitting out in the parking lot looking like she was lost. I told my buddy when I went in that his wife was sitting out in front of the shop with a lost look on her face. He said she had dropped him off and had probably forgotten her way home. LOL.


----------



## nilzlofgren (Apr 29, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> You operate equipment(packer/dozer/tipper) or drive a transfer tractor trailer....or roll off?



Packer, Dozer, Loader, Excavator, Tub grinder.....


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 29, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Man, that feels good. I can honestly say, no way would my wife do something that stupid.
> 
> I can't understand how some guys can stand the idiots they married. Glad I got one with a functional brain.



Oh ya! My bundle of joy is the gifted one with a brain in her head for sure. Oh I have one but haven't figured out how to use it yet. But there is still time.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 29, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> Oh ya! My bundle of joy is the gifted one with a brain in her head for sure. Oh I have one but haven't figured out how to use it yet. But there is still time.



Lol your working on it must like husky's lol


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 29, 2009)

thats crazy!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 29, 2009)

OH MAN, I was hoping that pic never got out. She's gonna blame me now.


----------



## gilraine (Apr 29, 2009)

Happyjack said:


> That is something my Wife would do. That last picture is really funny. I bet they are all saying, "nope not my job!" What a Cluster F.



5 minutes with the plasma cutter..


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 29, 2009)

Even though I never drive the wife's Passat it would be my fault.

I used to have a Kubota M5950 with a Seppi mower. The worst thing to wrap around the mower drum was baling twine.


----------



## landrvrnut22 (May 1, 2009)

Reminds me of the time my wife caught a snag in a rug with the vacuum and unraveled half of it before she turned it off. Took me 4 hours to clean that mess up.


----------



## Taxmantoo (May 1, 2009)

gilraine said:


> 5 minutes with the plasma cutter..



Dreamer...

It'll take more than five minutes to cut all of those wires, and that bird's nest won't fall off all by itself no matter how many cuts you make through it.


----------



## gilraine (May 1, 2009)

taxmantoo said:


> Dreamer...
> 
> It'll take more than five minutes to cut all of those wires, and that bird's nest won't fall off all by itself no matter how many cuts you make through it.



cut the u joints out and slide the driveshaft out, cutting as needer.


----------



## Darin (May 1, 2009)

gilraine said:


> cut the u joints out and slide the driveshaft out, cutting as needer.


Now you are thinking. Will still take more than 5 minutes I think though.


----------



## gilraine (May 1, 2009)

Darin said:


> Now you are thinking. Will still take more than 5 minutes I think though.


maybe..


----------



## xander9727 (May 1, 2009)

I can say with confidence my wife would pull over and call.


----------



## TDunk (May 1, 2009)

xander9727 said:


> I can say with confidence my wife would pull over and call.



I think mine would too. I hope.


----------



## husky455rancher (May 1, 2009)

wow thats friggin crazy :jawdrop:


----------



## Kunes (May 1, 2009)

WOoooow


----------



## stihl sawing (May 1, 2009)

Kunes said:


> WOoooow


You're too young to be married.


----------



## Kunes (May 1, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> You're too young to be married.



i am still udderly amazed.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 1, 2009)

Kunes said:


> i am still udderly amazed.


So ya like big udders huh


----------



## Kunes (May 1, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> So ya like big udders huh



Jesus you must need glasses too.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 1, 2009)

Kunes said:


> Jesus you must need glasses too.


Nope got em on.


----------



## Kunes (May 1, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Nope got em on.



haha of course.


----------



## stumpjumper83 (May 2, 2009)

I can tell you this, baler twine is childs play compared to mild steel or copper wire to wrap up in a mower, hardened matress steel, is totally a different animal. 

The guy with the plasma cutter attacking the u-joints is spot on. 5 minutes to drop the drive shaft. 20 - 60 cleaning the transmission and checking for problems there, and another 20 to put new u joint in the drive shaft and your back on the road.

Once the drive shaft is out, the shaft should just slide thru the mattress. If you want real fun, clean out 100 yards of barb wire out of a rotary mower with stump jump plates.... 

:chainsawguy:


----------



## BuddhaKat (May 2, 2009)

My wife is so freaking whacko about the car having anything wrong with it that she would have stopped within 10' and called. She actually drives me nutz with all the imaginary squeaks and squeals and noises she hears.


----------



## gilraine (May 5, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> So ya like big udders huh



who doesn't?????


----------



## Darin (May 5, 2009)

gilraine said:


> who doesn't?????



Who doesn't?...this guy apparently.


----------



## tree md (May 5, 2009)

Darin said:


> Who doesn't?...this guy apparently.



LOL, I've been looking for a pic to make targets for my bow for awhile now. I think I just found the perfect pic for my target! Thanks Darin!!!


----------



## bowtechmadman (May 5, 2009)

I can top ya stumpjumper...try double strand concertina wire wrapped in the drive sprocket of an M1 Tank. We didn't have a plasma cutter either...wire cutters and a couple leathermans. Wasn't my tank but was my SSG wingman who made the mistake of turning while blowing through some double strand concertina. All 16 of us in the platoon took turns cutting it out...still took us about 4 hours. He learned quickly that concertina can stop the drive sprocket that's backed by a 1500hp turbine.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (May 6, 2009)

All people are stupid if put in the right situation.

I used to do silage and hay contracting and operated mowing units most of the time. barbed wire, copper wire, fencing wire was a pain to removed but it didnt do much damage but baling twine would bind up without much of a sound or sign and it would get REAL hot and would cook the shaft and bearings, often until they failed.


----------

